

A Web UI Designer's Toolset - jlong
http://wiseheartdesign.com/articles/2010/02/12/my-current-toolset/

======
mortenjorck
_The one caveat is that Adobe and Macromedia have always been a little hit and
miss on the releases. I’m currently using CS3 as it seems to render fonts
better._

This, in spirit, is why I can't use Fireworks. I'm in full agreement that the
application is technically far better for web and UI layout than Photoshop,
but it's so terribly maintained and unpolished that I can't use it in a
production environment.

~~~
jlong
The core product hasn't really changed in years. Most of the time when I get
an upgrade it's only so I can feel more current. I could be content with
Fireworks 4 if necessary.

------
dpcan
I am going to say +1 million for Fireworks. It's the most valuable graphic
design tool I own and I'm completely lost without it.

If you struggle with design tools like photoshop or illustrator, gimp or
Paint.Net, download the Demo and give it a try because I think you'll be
shocked that such a powerful program exists that is so easy to use.

It's been my only real design tool since version 3.0, and I'm very happy with
CS4.

